# Rash caused by 1-Andro Rx



## rambusanna (Oct 13, 2009)

I am currently on a cycle of 1-Andro Rx. I am almost done with the 2nd bottle. I have had this rash that seems to be getting bigger. It is on the other side of my left elbow, the area between the bicep and the forearm. I've been applying some Benadryl anti itch cream. I hope it doesn't get any worse or I will have to stop the cycle. Anyone have any experience with rashes caused by pro-hormones? Any advice?


----------



## Mags (Oct 15, 2009)

I had a similar thing years ago when I was taking 1-test THP or whatever the product was. It was mainly under my arms before spreading down the sides of my torso and across my upper back. I had a blood test and the Doctor just said it was a certain strain of a cold virus and that it'd clear up in two weeks or so. He was right, it did. However, whether the 1-test contributed to this I don't know, but I stopped using it and have never had this sort of thing any other time (except when I got heat rash once on holiday). I imagine the 1-test might have caused an initial reaction, but I don't think its desired effects caused it because the rash occured  within two weeks of taking the PH - before oral PH's usually get going.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 15, 2009)

I've been on 1-Andro over a month with no such problems. How many caps are you taking? Maybe you should see a dermatologist.


----------



## Fireplug (Oct 23, 2009)

I have been using 1-Andro off and on for 6 months and have noticed no negative side effects.  I think it is just a coincidence that you developed a rash while on this.  Now, there could be a relation by it reducing your immune system a bit and helped the rash develop this way.  You may want to go see your Dr and see what he thinks.


----------



## rambusanna (Oct 23, 2009)

The rash is going away!  I am pretty sure the rash was caused by 1 Andro Rx because it would get worse right after I took a dose. I guess my body has gotten used to it and thus it's going away. I am glad!


----------

